# Poling Areas Rockport TX



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

Just looking for some more secluded areas to take the wife on my Mitzi 16. Marsh maze type areas that doesn’t have so much boat traffic. I’ve found a few cool spots with good fishing just hoping I can find some off the beaten path.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are plenty of areas to pole away from the majority of boat traffic just watch for oyster reefs. If they get post up on the internet they won’t be quiet for long. You can pole for days south of the bridges between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are plenty of areas to pole away from the majority of boat traffic just watch for oyster reefs. If they get post up on the internet they won’t be quiet for long. You can pole for days south of the bridges between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas.


This is so true, most flats anywhere within a comfortable boat ride in Texas are completely over run IMO. 

Smack has a rig that runs like it does for a reason if that tells you anything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> This is so true, most flats anywhere within a comfortable boat ride in Texas are completely over run IMO.
> 
> Smack has a rig that runs like it does for a reason if that tells you anything.


Like Lenny Kravitz...I got to get away!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Like Lenny Kravitz...I got to get away!


It’s a great running rig, best I have seen.


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are plenty of areas to pole away from the majority of boat traffic just watch for oyster reefs. If they get post up on the internet they won’t be quiet for long. You can pole for days south of the bridges between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas.


I get it that’s why I wasn’t asking for specifics I’m pretty good at finding nice areas it’s just for every 4-5 places I go maybe one pans out and is off the grid enough to not be a highway for every a hole in their race boat lol. That area is my current go to. Even still it gets busy often. I don’t mind other people poling and doing their thing but my blood boils when I’m working a bank and someone comes screaming through with their 300hp bay boat at wot. Too much boating not enough fishing. I’ve been wanting to make the haul to the allyns it’s just a far piece cruising at 20-22 Same thing in POC I love that area the back lakes and mangrove trails are awesome but it’s like a boat show on the weekends and it’s a haul on a small skiff. I’ll be down in Rockport 3/11-3/14 if anyone wants to play


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

I find that if the water is up enough (not many oysters showing on the bulkheads or pilings) I can get into the second or third lakes of Lighthouse Lakes and don't have to deal with very many shoreline burning bubbas. Now air boats are another story....

Also some other good spots in Brown and Root, East Flats or Ransom and Dagger that tend to be too shallow for most of the bait soakers. Google maps is your friend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kyle Williams said:


> I get it that’s why I wasn’t asking for specifics I’m pretty good at finding nice areas it’s just for every 4-5 places I go maybe one pans out and is off the grid enough to not be a highway for every a hole in their race boat lol. That area is my current go to. Even still it gets busy often. I don’t mind other people poling and doing their thing but my blood boils when I’m working a bank and someone comes screaming through with their 300hp bay boat at wot. Too much boating not enough fishing. I’ve been wanting to make the haul to the allyns it’s just a far piece cruising at 20-22 Same thing in POC I love that area the back lakes and mangrove trails are awesome but it’s like a boat show on the weekends and it’s a haul on a small skiff. I’ll be down in Rockport 3/11-3/14 if anyone wants to play


I pointed you in the right direction in my post. I agree, too many idiots burning shorelines using the back lakes as highways to run from place to place instead of staying in the channels. It’s sad.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Folks burning shorelines for tourneys and/or burning specific areas so that others can’t catch there during tourneys is a massive annoyance. 

Allyns is nice, where Smack is alluding to is also nice. Plenty of places that are close if launching from Charlie’s. my bet is to download Google Earth and do some research. Try looking at the different times on GE when photos were taken as it will tell different stories.


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

SymmFish said:


> Folks burning shorelines for tourneys and/or burning specific areas so that others can’t catch there during tourneys is a massive annoyance.
> 
> Allyns is nice, where Smack is alluding to is also nice. Plenty of places that are close if launching from Charlie’s. my bet is to download Google Earth and do some research. Try looking at the different times on GE when photos were taken as it will tell different stories.


I typically launch from con brown. Been thinking about launching closer to Rockport and and exploring all the islands between Estes and the bay. I’ve been nervious running all the way to allyns, only been out there a handful of times with my uncle in his RFL so don’t have the rout mapped on the ole gps. Just gotta sack up and run it both ways I know to get there and see which is faster.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run through the islands, around Mud and hug the shoreline until you get to Allyn’s. You’ll be fine just don’t be playing with your GPS and not watching what you’re about to run over.


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

Kyle Williams said:


> Just looking for some more secluded areas to take the wife on my Mitzi 16. Marsh maze type areas that doesn’t have so much boat traffic. I’ve found a few cool spots with good fishing just hoping I can find some off the beaten path.


May I ask the sale price of your boat. I live in Dallas and I am looking for one. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

Mick Perisho said:


> May I ask the sale price of your boat. I live in Dallas and I am looking for one. Any help is appreciated


its sold


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I've never fished in TX, but there is so much water, or so it seems. How are there that many boats? Is it just a limited fishing area?


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

There is a lot of water but limited number of access points and bayside accommodations. This tends to funnel a lot of boats to the same areas as many are not willing to travel significant distances (by water) to get to less populous areas.

Also weather plays a big part in where I can fish. Once the wind is over 15 kts (which is often) I am not willing to bash across the bays so stay closer to the house/ramp.


----------

